# Smiley Face



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a beaker that i was letting some gold settle in from where i poured it off of another solution. I set it on the hot plate on the lowest setting to evaporate last nite and this is what i came out to the shop to find this morning.


----------



## element47.5 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would melt it and ask if the mods can remove your post at once. Otherwise Big Bird will be at your door in mere moments and force you to buy cookies with the proceeds of selling it.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2012)

element47.5 said:


> I would melt it and ask if the mods can remove your post at once. Otherwise Big Bird will be at your door in mere moments and force you to buy cookies with the proceeds of selling it.



I've got kids and have been the cookie route already this year. Probably spent more on cookies than is in this beaker. Cookies are a big expense around here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2012)

M-I-C-K-E-Y
M-O-U-S-E

I should have sold it on ebay beaker and all just like the chicken nuggets. :mrgreen: 

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/03/06/presidential-mcnugget-sells-for-8k-on-ebay/


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 13, 2012)

That's money smilin' right back a 8) t you. That's awesome!


----------



## MMFJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Palladium said:


> I should have sold it on ebay beaker and all


Yeah, just need to preserve the shape - some 2-3 bottles of Super Glue should help...... :shock:


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonder if it would ebay at the same price as the "Jesus toast"....


----------



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2012)

Notice the color shift in the powder just from the light?


----------



## galenrog (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy, happy, joy, joy, joy!!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice smiley... I wish I had me one. Coming in due time.

What was the yield from that and what did you process to get it?



Kevin


----------



## Palladium (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't remember what that particular pictured gold weighed. I think somewhere around a half oz maybe. It was combined with the rest of the lot and then weighted so i don't know. It was from gold filled.


----------



## kadriver (Nov 21, 2012)

Great pictures - I was puzzled by the title.

Then I seen the pictures and I actually lost my breath in laughter (haven't laughed like that in a long time).

I think the last time was while watching a video of a washer on spin cycle full of bricks tearing itself apart

A great way to start the day - in laughter.

Thanks Palladium!

kadriver


----------

